# Why do we congratulate?



## Alxmrphi

I was just curious, I have congratulated a few people here but I did it because everyone else was.

But, the "deal" people make of it, sort of confuses me, if someone has 4,995 posts, hmm, oh well, but when it get's to "5,000" the balloons fall from the ceiling, and quite, massive congratulations are given, not to say I don't see the point of it, well, actually, yeah:s

I've just got past 2,000 now, that's what made me think, because I remember someone doing one for my 1,000th post, but I don't see what the thing is about it.

Just curious


----------



## Mei

Hi Alex,

I congratulate because is a way to say to that person a "Thank you". I do appreciate the time that they spend here teaching, helping to everybody without expecting anything in return. 

Why 1000 or 2000 and not 999 or 1999... I don't know but why not? 

Let's see what others say!

Cheers

Mei


----------



## Alxmrphi

I suppose you're right, it recognises the contributions of others, and there logically has to be boundary of levels, so why not at the thousand? 

That makes sense, it doesn't make sense to say "Thank you" when someone reaches that point but, that's what is intended, so "Congrats" takes its place.

I understand now.


----------



## fenixpollo

Exactly.  The milestone is an excuse to come out and say what we have been thinking about all along, but we seldom express it because people here are usually so businesslike (and because the mods will delete off-topic posts!).


----------



## Alxmrphi

So this is where we get our fill? lol!


----------



## Nunty

I agree with the ideas expressed above, but I think it's also related to the sociological needs of identification with the group, team-building and even rites of passage.


----------



## elroy

Nun-Translator said:


> ...and even rites of passage.


 That's right. Didn't you read the rule? "Thou shalt not consider thyself a true addict of WordReference Forums until thou hast celebrated thy first posting milestone with a thread in the Congrats Forum to document thy significant accomplishment."


----------



## Nunty

Amen! And thou art the man to say it, Mr 10000-and-counting!


----------



## fenixpollo

elroy said:


> That's right. Didn't you read the rule? "Thou shalt not consider thyself a true addict of WordReference Forums until thou hast celebrated thy first posting milestone with a thread in the Congrats Forum to document thy significant accomplishment."


 But what if nobody posts a thread for you?  There are a few people who have reached 1000 but who have no thread.


----------



## Fernando

As a matter of fact, I do not congratulate. I usually say "Thank you for your posts". I would not say it is a great milestone to reach 1,000 (or whatever the figure).


----------



## ElaineG

fenixpollo said:


> But what if nobody posts a thread for you? There are a few people who have reached 1000 but who have no thread.


 
Maybe you should start a thread for them?


----------



## Kelly B

You are right that the milestones are arbitrary, but people have thought that numbers with lots of zeros at the end were impressive ever since someone invented zeros. And I agree with the other comments.

Meanwhile, when you think someone has said something particularly brilliant or illuminating, feel free to send a PM to say so!


----------



## Etcetera

elroy said:


> That's right. Didn't you read the rule? "Thou shalt not consider thyself a true addict of WordReference Forums until thou hast celebrated thy first posting milestone with a thread in the Congrats Forum to document thy significant accomplishment."


It sounds so nice. 
Well, as for the point of making congratulations - for me, it's not only an occasion to thank a person for their posts, but it also helps to "get in touch", so to say. I'm not sure if that's the suitable English expression.


----------



## belén

Hi, 

A bit of WR history 

When this site started, Mr. Cuchuflete was the first forero who reached the milestone. It was quite an event, and we celebrated it with, imho*, one of the most beautiful threads of this forum: The Fiesta Cuchufletera.

It was a long time ago (October 2004  ) we were all young and handsome, time has passed and many things on that thread will seem outdated, but I am sure whoever has the energy to read it through, will enjoy it 

From that day on, we have traditionally congratulated on 1000 posts... That's the main reason..

Cheers,

Belén

*Ok, maybe not so humble because I started it


----------



## fenixpollo

ElaineG said:


> Maybe you should start a thread for them?


 I'm taking your advice Elaine.  You know what I discovered? Of the 7 people who have posted more than a thousand times in the Spanish forums, without anyone recognizing them with a congrats thread, none of them has ever posted in the Congrats forum!  That leads me to another conclusion:

*We congratulate others because (and only when) they congratulate us first!*


----------



## TrentinaNE

fenixpollo said:


> *We congratulate others because (and only when) they congratulate us first!*


Maybe those who congratulate have additional attributes that make others more likely to want to congratulate and thank them. It could be correlation rather than causation.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Etcetera

fenixpollo said:


> *We congratulate others because (and only when) they congratulate us first!*


I congratulate other forer@s more or less regularly, and obviously not because they have congratulated me first. 
But when I reach my first milestone (in the early October, let us say), I expect you all come to my party.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Just as long as we don't invite Saoul


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

fenixpollo said:


> *We congratulate others because (and only when) they congratulate us first!*


But if they/we congratulate us/them first... So they/we congratulate us/them first too... Am I clear? I doubt it...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

fenixpollo said:


> I'm taking your advice Elaine.  You know what I discovered? Of the 7 people who have posted more than a thousand times in the Spanish forums, without anyone recognizing them with a congrats thread, none of them has ever posted in the Congrats forum!


Perhaps they don't even know there is a Congrats Forum.  I noticed its existance one year ago. When you get stuck in your own forum you don't even steal a glance outwards.

Pedro.


----------



## Daddyo

I think there are people in these forums that have a very exhuberant personality and it shines through in what they write in their posts. So (unavoidably? mistakenly? logically?) people take a liking to those members as they "like" real people, and then they want to bond.
It's only natural, but it's very peculiar: I think it's a positive thing, and I think it uplifting, and in 900+ posts I'd probably feel gratified if anyone celebrated my achievement, but it is particularly strange when one thinks that many posters are really simulating a personality when online.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I had to be told about this forum before I knew it was here, I had no idea it existed till Jana told me I had a post there!


----------



## LaurentK

On n'est pas obligé d'aimer le champagne  ...


----------

